# Duramax overheating with plow on



## Joe Percoco (Dec 1, 2007)

Moved this from another thread I posted. Wondered if there has been other problems people have had.



Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: Denver
Posts: 1
Glad I found this site. I have owned a Ford F350 for 7 years - put 200k miles on a V-10, dual wheels, utility box, extended cab, Lariet, Plow, etc. No problems.

Time for a new truck and decided to go with a Duramax. $60k later and about 8 months since ordering I got my new truck. Dual wheels, Reading box, lift gate, extended cab, Meyer Plow, leather interior, etc. On the way home from the dealer it stranded me with overheating. Dealer put a shorter plow on to direct air flow better. Finally got it back tonight and overheated again on the way home. 260 degrees and it is 32 degrees outside! I drive the mountains every day in Colorado and cannot live with a truck that can only be driven without the plow on it! Never had a problem with the V-10.

When I ordered the truck I wanted the plow package. Salesman said it is not shown because everything is already on it. Fine. After the fact I find out it is not even available because GM doesn't recommend putting a plow on the Duramax EC!!! Thanks for telling me this now.

At this point I am so upset I am calling the salesman on Monday to tell him I want my $20K deposit back and come and get the truck. My company name/logo is already on it along with Rino Lined bed, etc all done before I took delivery. Second call is to my attorney to get out of this deal. Have already made the first payment and not even driven it a week!!

Truck dosen't overheat with the plow off but I have not tried towing anything with it.

Oh, yeah, I spent $130K on three trucks at the same time.

What to do??

Joe Percoco


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Joe, one key element that the dealer failed to mention about the plow prep equipped trucks is the upgraded clutch fan that a plow prep truck come equipped with due to the very reason your experiencing this problem, reduced air flow through the radiator with the plow on..

Have them install the plow prep specific clutch and your problem should be solved.

If you do a few searches on here, you'll find tons of info on this very problem and lots of talk about the plow prep clutch....


----------



## haybaler (Apr 6, 2007)

shoulda bought a cummins! Many people have had this same problem. It is directly related to air flow. don't worry to much, once they fix it you won't have a problem again. my buddy had the same problem on his '05.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Exactally what B&B said....dealer will have service bulliten with correct fan clutch P/N


----------



## Joe Percoco (Dec 1, 2007)

I found that fan clutch info on another site and even gave the part number to the dealer. They ordered it in and said it would not fit on the Duramax. I'll try and do a search on this site for the threads you are talking about. 
My best friend has worked for Cummins for 30 years now (even runs a cummins powered dragster!) and I test drove the Dodges. Deciding factor was that there was not a extended cab available - only 4 door.
Joe


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The overheating problems were only for a couple years, I think 04 or 05. I can hook an enclosed trailer on my truck with the plow on and it doesn't even come close to overgeating. I don't have the hills you do though. I can also drive with my blade on in 40 degree weather and it will never overheat. Actually to think about it my trucks never overheated since it's been new. There is something wrong with your cooling system, if that dealer can't fix it go to another one. We had problems with one of our new tractors overheating and it was a bad thermostat, if I can remember correctly. Good luck, I hope you get the problem solved ASAP.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Electric fans will work too. Make the dealer do them for nothing.
Getting two fans and having one come on when its hot, and then both on when its really hot will be a nice setup.


Jason


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*my 01 is good*

I have an 01 D-Max and plow and also transport with blade up and have neve rnoticed the temp guage rising. Hills, long hauls high speeds nada . Id find a better dealer..


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*heating up*

I have had four trucks from 2001-07 classic, diesel and gas, i have had problems with all of them heating up with a plow on. Everyone of the trucks has had the wrong clutch fan, i put the right clutch fan on and it fixes the heating problem all together. The Chevy's with the plow package and the right clutch fan should not heat up at all.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't know why of if they stopped the plow prep on the EC , but my '03 EC has plow prep . Time to talk to the owner of that dalership , get away from that salemen . Good luck


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Ford upgrade.*

I have a 1996 ford f 350 single cab that needed heavier springs on the front being it has the 7.3 diesel. Other than that, it does great.


----------



## albertaplowman (Dec 13, 2006)

Is there different clutch fans from GM? My 05 has a clutch fan but it will still run hot with the plow on if it is warm out. When the truck gets hot it will engage and cool down, but is there a fan that will keep it from getting hot in the first place?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

albertaplowman;445061 said:


> Is there different clutch fans from GM?


 Yes, the plow prep trucks use a specific fan clutch... if you search around here for "fan clutch", you'll find lots of reading on the subject.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

01 2500HD ex cab D-max, no overheating for me either. Running normal temps, but then it may have been running below normal without it. I've noticed in the winter it rarely gets over 190 (without plow). First year with plow on it. I don't remember exactly what it was running today, but all was good. I was worried about it and kept checking because when I picked this plow up last week, I used my buddy's F-550 and it overheated and cut the power down and flashed message to check guages. I was on the highway with mine today and it still was running normal.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

never a problem here. even towed with the plow on. try a different dealer


----------



## santelikk (Sep 27, 2007)

What year is your truck? I know the 04 and 05's tended to overheat even without a plow.

I have a 8' western and no problems with overheating.

Also have you asked your question at dieselplace . com? That is a GM diesel specific website. Alot of knowledgable guys on there.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

The electric fans will give you more power!!! [Tim Taylor] arr arr arrr! [/Tim Taylor] Less energy is used with them, so it's even better on fuel mileage and pulling.

Jason


----------

